# Don't like UPC...what are the alternatives?



## Male Doon (29 Jan 2009)

I am presently looking for an alternative to UPC (what a shower, don't get me started!).
Looks like two main alternatives are Sky or else to have a dish installed...I am more inclined towards the dish idea but after that, I'm lost. Anyone out there who has gone for this option? I live in Dunshaughlin, if that makes any difference. Any help with this would be much appreciated...


----------



## heretohelp (29 Jan 2009)

Male Doon said:


> I am presently looking for an alternative to UPC (what a shower, don't get me started!).
> Looks like two main alternatives are Sky or else to have a dish installed...I am more inclined towards the dish idea but after that, I'm lost. Anyone out there who has gone for this option? I live in Dunshaughlin, if that makes any difference. Any help with this would be much appreciated...


I too have a bad taste in my mouth from upc. I ordered the service on Monday and was told they would be here today between 9am and 6pm. The installer was to phone at 9am to give a rough estimate on the time he would arrive. Got no call. At 2pm i phoned upc to see what was going on and was told that yersterday evening "they" tried to get a signal in my area, but couldnt get one so wouldnt be coming to installer and told me to find another tv company. Goodbye!!
No one called to tell me that so only for the fact the i called them i could have been sitting here all day !! customer service is a sham!!!!
I am with sky but had wanted to move from them as im not pleased with their service so im not too certain what to try next so i guess im in your boat too!!! Have you got the paddle?


----------



## Male Doon (30 Jan 2009)

Sorry, no paddle...but if it's any good, I woke up with a creek in my neck!


----------



## AlbacoreA (30 Jan 2009)

Male Doon said:


> ...Looks like two main alternatives are Sky or else to have a dish installed....


 
You need a disk for Sky. 

AFAIK - Your choices are

Sky Satellite + Subscription
NTL Cable + Subscription
Freesat Satellite + Once off Fee no subscrption
Freeview (free to air) Satellite + Free
DTT (irish channels) Free (where available
UHF Ariel (irish channels)

The range of stations/channels Varies. But thats the basics.


----------



## Male Doon (30 Jan 2009)

Thanks for info, much appreciated...


----------



## Male Doon (26 Feb 2009)

I have now given UPC the one-month's notice required to terminate the account with them, effective from 22nd March.
I have decided in principle to go down the road of a one-off fee for a satellite system. Rather than be bamboozled by the flashing Yellow Pages, I was wondering if anyone could suggest any particular company to do this where they might have had satisfaction with the installation, price etc... I live in Dunshaughlin.
Any help would be much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## CCOVICH (26 Feb 2009)

I have seen www.satellite.ie highly recommended on Boards.

You really need to decide what you want to watch though-if it's not Premiership etc then fine, freeview solutions will do fine, but you will have no access to quite a few live sports events-whether that's a downside is up to the individual of course....


----------



## Male Doon (26 Feb 2009)

Thanks for that...I'll check it out


----------



## adder1 (27 Feb 2009)

You could set up your own dish and go for the free to air sat channels lidls do dishs and recievers for approx 80 euro from time to time. As ccovich says you will no be able to get a lot of the sports. and you will need a separate areial for the irish channels som of the channels avaible are bbc1, bbc 2, bbc3, bbc4, utv, itv1, itv2, itv3, itv4, channel 4, more 4, e four, film 4,men and motors1 and 2,zone horror,zone thriller.zone romantica,true movies 1and 2,some kids channels, movies for men, channel 5


----------

